# Ersatzteile Team DH 2011



## FrancescoTotti (23. Juni 2013)

ich hab beim letzten bikepark ausflug eine der güldenen muttern der dämpferanlenkung/wippe verloren. hast jemand eine ahnung wo man diese nachbestellen kann?

danke!


----------

